# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  PanPharm GMBH Test E

## owias

ِAnyone can get me any review or feedback about PanPharm GMBH Test E (Germany Brand )
Test E 10 Ambules 250 mg
thanks

----------


## almostgone

> ِAnyone can get me any review or feedback about PanPharm GMBH Test E (Germany Brand )
> Test E 10 Ambules 250 mg
> thanks


Looks like they used to be RotexMedica.

----------

